# Looking to move to a different state



## Lucho (May 19, 2020)

Hello, 

whats the most active Whole Foods up in northeast states & up north central states. Please help looking forward for a new adventure 

Thank you


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Moving for flex seems like an awful idea.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

The places where whole foods are busiest are the most expensive possible places to live and have the highest saturations of coronavirus and shutdowns. If you didn't already live there it certainly wouldn't be an easy move now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lucho said:


> Hello,
> 
> whats the most active Whole Foods up in northeast states & up north central states. Please help looking forward for a new adventure
> 
> Thank you


MY IDEA OF " ADVENTURE" MAY BE YOUR NIGHTMARE.

BE ADVENTUROUS.

THROW A DART AT A MAP BLINDFOLDED !

FOLLOW THE DART !


----------

